# Better Area for Rent an Apartment



## Bortolli (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello!

I'll be moving in to Dubai within the next month and I've been doing some reading about the best region for renting an apartment, regarding low traffic, security and accessing facilities. I heard that some areas are presenting more and more traffic rates. I've been thinking about Marina Community, although, I need more specific information.
Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4-ultimate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai.html


----------



## Bortolli (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Bostin (Jan 21, 2013)

Where will you be working might be a factor.

If you're going to be in the DIFC, DownTown is an option too.


----------



## JawadJKhan (Feb 9, 2015)

Moving has never been easier, should try JLT once.


----------



## Dubzter (Feb 22, 2015)

You could try Business Bay...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I would hope OP has found somewhere to live by now bearing in mind this post dates back to 2013


----------



## jagjeet (Oct 6, 2015)

I should try to this business.thnks


----------

